# Vectorworks vs. AutoCAD



## chausman

I'm curious what peoples opinions are on which they prefer, Vectorworks or AutoCAD. And, why do you like either?

BTW, Both are available for Mac OS X and Windows, so this *shouldn't* be another one of _those_ debates.


----------



## josh88

I prefer vw personally, but haven't worked with auto cad much to have an accurate comparison


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## toshiboy

I think it very much depends on what your intending to do with the software? For lighting plans, I would definatly use VectorWorks. Easiser on the eye, great intergration with LightWright. For ground plans? Has to be AutoCad, I feel its what the software is aimed at and the tools are far more aimed at the architecht drawings or stage plans ect. The only think I wish VW would do is make an iPad app like the AutoCad one.


----------



## SteveB

toshiboy said:


> I think it very much depends on what your intending to do with the software? For lighting plans, I would definatly use VectorWorks. Easiser on the eye, great intergration with LightWright. For ground plans? Has to be AutoCad, I feel its what the software is aimed at and the tools are far more aimed at the architecht drawings or stage plans ect. The only think I wish VW would do is make an iPad app like the AutoCad one.



Toshiboy has it correct. As well, if you are a tech director/head shop carpenter and plan on that for a career, you need to know AC, as that's (seemingly) the CAD software of choice for the woodchucks. Trouble is all those scenic designer types that are Mac oriented and learn to use VW. Then the carp's/TD's get to curse up a storm trying to get the design drawings over to AC. At least that's how it works in OUR theater department !. 

As to "cloud" CAD ?, VW has been hinting at this: Vectorworks Cloud Services Launches in Germany, Austria, Switzerland and Liechtenstein

Just no mention of it being an iPad app. AC has an iPad version.


----------



## MNicolai

I used to love VW but after several very rough experiences with it and Nemetschek, I now use AutoCAD and SketchUp for everything. I can afford to not have a program that generates all my paperwork in exchange for not having to spend hours doing what should be simple tasks in 3D and in 2D. With exception to generating paperwork, I find Acad faster in every regard, my workflow is better streamlined, the latest versions run much faster for me than those of Vectorworks, and I've never had to call Autodesk and spend three days without my light plot because their program ate my license file and wouldn't let me even view my file much less finish editing it.

It's been experience that Acad is faster, more flexible, and more intuitive for most everything I do. Can't say the same for VW, where the simplest of tasks take me five Google searches to figure out.

I'm certain an experienced VW user could give me a run for my money, but for me no part of learning VW has ever felt intuitive, but that could be because I became fluent in Acad first and working without a command line drives me nuts.


----------



## chausman

Personally, I like Vectorworks, but that is only because I have more experience with it. I do have both (thanks to student licenses) though.


----------



## DuckJordan

Actually there is an add ob to ac that does the vw stuff as well. Can't think of the name atm though.


----------



## Dover

I have actually built the set in 3d and then used the render lights in Autocad to light it. Took a LONG time and was not the least bit practical but it was fun just to see if I could do it. The set did look good when I got finished however.


----------



## DuckJordan

Found the add on for autocad, its called LD assistant LD Assistant ? Lighting Design Software The World Standard in Entertainment Lighting Design & Event Planning Very powerful, does things better than VW in my opinion.


----------



## rochem

IMHO, AutoCAD for Mac is a very undeveloped program that is still in the very early stages, and if you've primarily used AutoCAD on a Mac, you're missing out. I have no doubt that it will be developed further into something far more useful, but at present, it's not nearly as easy to use as the PC version.

That said, I am experienced with both programs, and I use both all the time. AutoCAD is really useful for schematic diagrams and working drawings, either where you need higher specificity, or where you aren't really working in scale (such as for signal flow diagrams and such). Vectorworks will always be my first choice for light plots. It seems that Vectorworks is much better suited for designer drawings, where you don't necessarily have a specific dimension in mind - it's very easy for you to draw a shape and then fudge the size until it fits into the world in the way that you want it to. AutoCAD seems to be much better when you already have specific dimensions, such as when turning a designer's drawings into TD drawings.


----------



## erosing

rochem said:


> IMHO, AutoCAD for Mac is a very undeveloped program that is still in the very early stages, and if you've primarily used AutoCAD on a Mac, you're missing out. I have no doubt that it will be developed further into something far more useful, but at present, it's not nearly as easy to use as the PC version.
> 
> That said, I am experienced with both programs, and I use both all the time. AutoCAD is really useful for schematic diagrams and working drawings, either where you need higher specificity, or where you aren't really working in scale (such as for signal flow diagrams and such). Vectorworks will always be my first choice for light plots. It seems that Vectorworks is much better suited for designer drawings, where you don't necessarily have a specific dimension in mind - it's very easy for you to draw a shape and then fudge the size until it fits into the world in the way that you want it to. AutoCAD seems to be much better when you already have specific dimensions, such as when turning a designer's drawings into TD drawings.



Yep, completely agree with you. I've used both on both platforms for a while as well; VW makes the switch nearly flawless, where as AutoCAD seems to still dragg its shoes through the mud on OS X (lack of features like Windows, but I also crash it routinely). I also agree with your designer/TD comparison, for the most part.

LD Assistant, yeah, it's an option; but I'm not a fan, and I don't know of many that are. The last time I tried it was the 2010(I think) demo disk from a magazine though, product has probably changed a lot.

I'll be moving to AutoCAD more heavily soon so I'm curios what I'll be thinking 6 months from now.


----------



## MaddMaxx

Ok. First, I'm an old codger. I have VW and for lighting it and AutoC, are fantastic. For set schematics I still prefer my original "desktop" - literally my drawing table and hand tools. When I get VW or AutoC files from a designer, I still do "take offs" for smaller details by hand. My brain works better when I'm actually using my hands, and I often get great insperations during the process. It's the tactile process that triggers my imagination I guess. 
I'm not anti-digital. In the early 90's I represented Adobe at Mac Worlds and other expos, and have taught design software to thousands of students. But I never told an Illustrator to stop creating by hand. Something almost mystical happens in the brain with hands on paper.


----------



## EBB

I used AutoCAD for the mac and it was pretty terrible really. I don't know what the differences are between mac and PC. But the Mac had to many issues for me to go back to it on that platform. That being said, I love AutoCAD for the PC and using LD Assistant is amazing. As long as you are using the 08 version. The newer versions are using that ridiculous windows format that takes up half of your screen's use with large icons and pictures. And I have no clue how to change it to an older setting. 

I haven't actually noticed any huge differences between CAD and Vectorworks. But I don't use it enough to have a good say on the two products. I don't think I am really going to make the switch to Vectorworks for a while since I don't have a huge need for it and I don't have the software myself.


----------



## museav

Somewhat relevant, for new venues and major retrofits the days of AutoCAD may be limited as there is a definite transition occurring to BIM and thus using Revit, especially for government projects, which would include many schools, colleges and universities as well as public venues. This going to be an intersting situation as if what the Owner has in terms of electronic CAD files is a Revit model then it may be a challenge to get floor plans, sections, etc. in a format you can use with AutoCAD or VectorWorks unless you or the Owner have Revit and someone who can export the appropriate drawings.


----------



## someguy98457

I'm a college student (read _broke_), so I live one free stuff. Vectorworks and AutoCAD (which I use) I respect for getting me hooked on what I'll have to buy eventually but I get it for now for free (sounds like a drug dealer...). I use lightwright which cost me money, but then again I've done and can do hookups by hand from either program, which has some valuable lessons. I'd be tempted to try LD assistant but I dont want to get rid of my book money (read _pizza and beer money_). Inevitably my reluctance means my next LD will use it and I'll be playing catch up on it while ME'ing.


----------



## MNicolai

FWIW, if you know what you're doing there's a way using the dataextraction command to spit out schedules of all lighting instruments in an AutoCAD drawing out into an Excel sheet.

It takes a fairly intimate knowledge of AutoCAD to do, but if you take the time to streamline your process, it beats having to buy an additional piece of software.

Lately I've been toying around with that feature in AV consulting. Figured out a way to set up my blocks so I could trick AutoCAD into generating a schedule for all wall-plates, connector panels, and devices in a project. It's not lickety-split simple but it's a feature that exists and intrigues me. Still trying to figure out how to get the most mileage out of that feature though.


----------



## museav

someguy98457 said:


> I'm a college student (read broke), so I live one free stuff. Vectorworks and AutoCAD (which I use) I respect for getting me hooked on what I'll have to buy eventually but I get it for now for free (sounds like a drug dealer...).


In case you didn't realize it, that is exactly the idea. If Company A can get schools to teach and students to use their CAD products then that helps drive their use in the professional world.


MNicolai said:


> FWIW, if you know what you're doing there's a way using the dataextraction command to spit out schedules of all lighting instruments in an AutoCAD drawing out into an Excel sheet.
> 
> It takes a fairly intimate knowledge of AutoCAD to do, but if you take the time to streamline your process, it beats having to buy an additional piece of software.
> 
> Lately I've been toying around with that feature in AV consulting. Figured out a way to set up my blocks so I could trick AutoCAD into generating a schedule for all wall-plates, connector panels, and devices in a project. It's not lickety-split simple but it's a feature that exists and intrigues me. Still trying to figure out how to get the most mileage out of that feature though.


I know Contractors that have been using Blocks with Attributes for many years to create run lists, wire and equipment labels, equipment lists, etc. Having had the opportunity some years ago to work with someone who was very good at creating custom scripts and macros in AutoCAD made me realize how little of the potential capabilities of AutoCAD most people, including myself, actually use.

There are some AV related products that have been around for some years (the company I was with at that time was required to use VidCAD for the documentation for the International Broadcast Center at the 1996 Olympics) that are basically a 'front end' for AutoCAD, VidCAD LLC and D-Tools - Solutions. They've basically done a lot of the work for you, which is great, but the tradeoff is that you can't readily, if at all, modify what they do to tweak it for your use.


----------



## someguy98457

Got that


----------



## idio1tg3niou5

I work as an LD/ME and started on AC, and was convinced by a colleague to try VW. After several projects, and much frustration i switched back to AC. Some call me crazy but i find that navigating the '08 version is much easier than some of the newer ones. As for paperwork, I use a created macro with an excel program and pull the info off of my plot, and from there i have one to sort my schedule and my hookup. after you make the macros it takes all of three seconds. Personally this system works pretty well for me.


----------

